# Noisy Heels



## SwtValina (Nov 11, 2006)

I HATE when my heels make noise. Most of my shoes have the pointy/stilleto heel and they make that annoying tap tap sound when I walk which drives me nuts. Does anyone know if there's such a thing as "re-heeling". Like if I bring the shoes to a cobbler can they replace heels with rubber bottoms?


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes I do that all the time. I just take them to a shoe repair place and they fix them for you.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 11, 2006)

I love clicky heels.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 11, 2006)

I hate the noise too, specially when I go down the stairs, I try to tip toe and I look funny.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 11, 2006)

all my shoes and boots are noisey and everyone stares......I hate it!! maybe i'll try the cobbler too


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 12, 2006)

lol. I have the same problem. Everyone calls them my "teacher" shoes (I'm studying to be a teacher).


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I think i'm going to bring them to the shoe repair shop. I believe they can replace them with rubber heels.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 12, 2006)

I have the same problem and it seems to be only me at the office that makes that clicky noise! It's real embarrassing b/c it sounds like I can't walk in them or something!


----------



## lariexx00 (Nov 13, 2006)

Mine do that too and it's embarassing! When I'm walking through the corriders and they are echoing .. :S


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 13, 2006)

I did not know you could do this! Wow you learn something new everytime on MUT! Is it expensive to get this done? I for one HATE clickity heels as well. Some shoes I don't even wear due to that problem! :scared:


----------



## Leony (Nov 13, 2006)

Hihi, moi two


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 13, 2006)

Not at all just a couple of dollars! Is worth it! They just replace them with the rubber ones. I believe is about $7.00 to $10.00 bucks depending where you take them. I take mine to this old nice Italian man and I only pay $5.00 :laughing:


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

I like the clickety-click sound of high heels... For some reason I think it stems back to being a kid and loving the sound my mom's heels made... No clue, but I think I'm weird LMAO!


----------



## ruby_soho67 (Nov 17, 2006)

I never knew you could actually take your shoes somewhere and have them get a 'non-click' heel. I personally don't like the loud clicking sound when I wear high-heels, it makes me feel like I'm drawing too much attention with my noisy heels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carolinagirl1 (Nov 17, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel!! The place where i work has hard wood floors &amp; it's terrible!! Oh &amp; at the mall EVERYONE stares! Lol, i just try &amp; hold my head up high like "yeah that's my shoes"!!! lol


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay, dropped them off at the shoe repair shop today. Only $7.50 a pair to replace the heel with rubber ends. Should be ready by tuesday. Ill let you know how they look.


----------



## Jessica81 (Nov 18, 2006)

I have this done all the time. Actually a man would come to my office (large downtown building) and pick up your shoes and bring them back the next day. I actually had a pair of totally re-soled. Totally worth it, think it was $40, maybe $30 plus tip. For a great pair of shoes I'd do anything.

When I lived in Italy it was common to have your shoes redone. They would even put on an entire new heel!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 18, 2006)

interesting i was wearing my boots to class and that clicky sound drove me nuts!


----------



## Chelbi (Dec 20, 2006)

Haha. I like that sound. Just take them to a repair shop.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Dec 29, 2006)

Clackers!!!! The Devil wears Prada calls it The Clackers!!!


----------



## David (Dec 29, 2006)

I love to hear my heels clicking when I walk in them. One thing, it's reminding me that I'm walking in heels and not falling. :laughing:


----------



## AquaBlu (Dec 29, 2006)

Hehe, I like my clickity shoes. Bad for sneaking up on people though.


----------



## lipjunkie (Jan 21, 2007)

i don't know, i kinda like it...hearing my shoes click makes me feel all important and influential  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 21, 2007)

Haha I kind of get a kick out of that sound. The sound I really don't like is the sound of flip-flops going down the stairs. It's SO much louder and more annoying, and I have to walk all wierdly down the stairs to avoid that noise.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 21, 2007)

good to know! i was curious, too. i haaaaate when people look at me lol


----------



## mandy_ (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm with you, I love the noise heels make when they click.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess we're the odd ones out.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 22, 2007)

I love it. I like the sound of speeding up and slowing down. Or walking around browsing in a store and hearing the clicking of that casual confident walk, it's better than the click click of the fast pace, but I love the click no matter what speed, lol!!!


----------



## Onyx (Jan 30, 2007)

I like that sound as well. Wherever I go people turn their heads.

Sometimes I wear my pencil skirt with them and I just feel sexy.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Clickety shoes wouldn't send me to the shoe cobbler. What would send me is slippery shoes. I'd be at the cobbler with the quickness.


----------



## candle (Feb 2, 2007)

i hate the noise toooooo


----------



## missally (Feb 2, 2007)

Mine always make this sounds too, so I try to tip-toe, especially when everyone is looking at me. I had mine repaired but they still make the noise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Feb 7, 2007)

i like when you can hear someone in high heels. sounds dominant and strong... i don't know how else to explain it. lol. but i don't like when the heel has worn down and you hear the metal clacking.


----------



## Lia (Feb 7, 2007)

Me too, me too!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

It reminds me of mom and her shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jewele (Feb 7, 2007)

I think it's kind of sexy. The sound makes me think of a beautiful confident woman.......who isn't embarassed by wearing great shoes. We all should wear them proud and click away!!!!!!


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 7, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 7, 2007)

Sometimes I don't mind but when it's quiet and that's all you hear it's embarassing and when I try to be quiet, it looks like I can't walk in them. Good idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Disko (Feb 13, 2007)

I actually don't mind that sound, but I hate when people stare.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 18, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wont buy heels unless the make the clicky sound! lol


----------



## Monique_sl (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yes, we all have that my dear i think

terrible sometimes.

On the other hand sometimes it's nice when people pay attention to you, certainly if i have on very nice new clothes and looks so beautifull ;-)

These one are really noisy :-(


----------



## claire20a (Feb 18, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## TeachersUnite (Aug 4, 2012)

There's a product called Clickless - you can use them on your stiletto high heels.  www.beclickless.com .  

They have heel caps and sole pads that dampen the stupid clicking noise.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 4, 2012)

Like everyone has mention before... This is definately not new.

But I do LOVE the sound of clicking heels. It sounds sooo... Domineering like. _Y'know_?


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 5, 2012)

I like that noise outside, but it's awkward when you walk into quiet building that echoes every single click--and everyone looks at you like "uhh you wore _those_ shoes?". like every time it rains when I want to go to the campus library, my brown leather boots have a slight heel that click really loud.

I ended up gluing a few layers of felt to the bottom lol. it didn't silence the noise but at the very least it muffled it.


----------



## MorgTrott (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love clicky heels.


 Me too!!


----------

